# vegetative growth



## troy (Aug 11, 2014)

I got a paph angel hair x shin yi's pride thats growing ridiculously fast but new growth is unsupported I've been fertilizing with organics with root boosters once a week if they completely dry out by wed. I'll water with cal mag or just give em a quick flush with arrowhead spring water I have a reletively small grow area so my conditions are easily manipulated night temp 66 day temp 77-79 humidity at 60-70 in east facing window just don't know why it's growing unsopported I also got a villosum var boxalli from holger thats doin the same thing although that one stiffens up after a few days anybody have any suggestions I just tried to post a pic of my whole grow area the pic wouldn't upload


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't think I understand what you mean by "unsupported." Do you mean the new growth has no roots? Or that the new growth is soft and floppy?


----------



## troy (Aug 13, 2014)

New growth is soft and floppy super thick lower leaves are thick and stiff I wish I could show you a picture I'm using a smart phone do you post pics with a smartphone?


----------



## Ray (Aug 13, 2014)

Tell us more about the "organic with root boosters". You might be overstimulating growth, and it cannot keep up nutritionally.


----------



## troy (Aug 13, 2014)

Normally that would be a watering issue either too much or too little when I got it I unpotted it it was great got an order from marilyn ledoux she has great plants. I've been using growmore seaweed with botanicare plus cal mag a pinch of seabird bat guano with worm castings super tea and a hyrobrand rootbooster b'cuzz twice a month and a super tea that my hydro shop guys make one week then a flush with arrowhead spring water the last week I use for all my watering. one of the hydro guys john took over a huge orchid supply distro out of taiwan I think


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 13, 2014)

If you use tapatalk for your phone you can take pics with your phone and insert them directly into your slippertalk post 

There is a free version if tapatalk and it allows you to post pictures, don't know how long they stay in the server


----------



## troy (Aug 13, 2014)

I'll try it thank you, I have to go to work now


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2014)

troy said:


> I got a paph angel hair x shin yi's pride thats growing ridiculously fast but new growth is unsupported I've been fertilizing with organics with root boosters once a week if they completely dry out by wed. I'll water with cal mag or just give em a quick flush with arrowhead spring water I have a reletively small grow area so my conditions are easily manipulated night temp 66 day temp 77-79 humidity at 60-70 in east facing window just don't know why it's growing unsopported I also got a villosum var boxalli from holger thats doin the same thing although that one stiffens up after a few days anybody have any suggestions I just tried to post a pic of my whole grow area the pic wouldn't upload


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2014)

Thank you cnycharles it worked


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 14, 2014)

Troy,
don't worry, this kind of floppy growth is quite common in my greenhouse and is just a sign of fast growing. After a while the leaves stiffen and becomes normal. When you get this floppy growth the leaves can grow at a speed of up to 2mm per day which is quite impressive. In this old thread you can find more.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22534
Quite a few RIP plants in that thread unfortunately:sob:


----------



## Bjorn (Aug 14, 2014)

About posting pictures: once they are on my computer I use this site http://img.acianetmedia.com/
Just download and choose size (I think 1000 pts is good) and then copy the link (the BBcode first one), put it into the post and there you are!


----------



## troy (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for the encouragement, I thought maybe something piggybacked in the roots and was eating them


----------



## Carkin (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm glad you asked this question because I've been having the same thing happen to a couple of mine. I have moved them to a brighter location to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 14, 2014)

I have the same "problem" on complex hybrids Phaphs when the temp is warm.


----------



## likespaphs (Aug 14, 2014)

do you have any air movement?


----------



## eggshells (Aug 14, 2014)

I agree with Bjorn, Also in my case. They follow the lights. Actually I don't mind this kind of growth because this is how some of them grow in nature (like phals). Not straight up vertical (although maybe some species do - not sure). But for the big plants such as gigantifolium they do take a lot of space growing this way.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 14, 2014)

I think it needs a bit more light - otherwise looks very healthy.


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2014)

Plant looks fine to me. Agree maybe a little bit more.light but no worries


----------



## troy (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you all for the insight


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

Eggshells is right, they do bend towards light I put it in direct morning light it perked up and started a new leaf I will post a picture this week


----------



## troy (Sep 9, 2014)

Eric was right needed more light


----------

